# Sachsenwald am Wochenende ??



## rockriderSH (29. April 2009)

Moin Nordlichter,

würde mich gerne am nächtsten Wochenende Freitag (1. Mai) oder Sonntag einer MTB Gruppe anschließen, die den Sachsenwald oder seine Umgebung unsicher machen möchte.

Würde mich über Kontakt freuen.

Danke und Gruß

Olli


----------



## gnss (29. April 2009)

Sonntag um 12 ist eigentlich immer etwas am Billtalstadion, ich weiß den Ansprechpartner jedoch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockriderSH (30. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Tip aber....

wo ist das Billtalstadion ???

Gruß

Olli


----------



## gnss (30. April 2009)

in bergedorf, reinbeker weg, oben am parkplatz.


----------



## rockriderSH (5. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin Bikefreunde,

vielen Dank für den Tip  War letzten Sonntag am besagten Treffpunkt und hatte das Glück, dass Torsten von der Biketruppe vor Ort war. Auf diesem Weg noch einmal vielen Dank an Torsten  Für mich war es eine tolle Erfahrung. Auch wenn in dieser Gruppe schon sehr anspruchsvoll gefahren wird, hat es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Es wird sicherlich nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein, wo ich dabei war. Zwar ist es für einen Einsteiger wie mich sehr schwer mitzuhalten, aber es wird auch gewartet wenn man kurz einmal das Sauerstoffzelt aufsuchen musste  Auf jeden Fall weiss ich jetzt, dass 15 Jahre Vorsprung nicht in einem Jahr (die fahre ich nämlich erst) aufgeholt werden können. Eventuell wäre dies ein Anlass dafür, eine zweite Gruppe ins Leben zu rufen, die auch noch eher Einsteiger vereint aber Leute zusammenführt, die wie ich große Lust am MTB Fahren haben.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## herrderringel (5. Mai 2009)

hi olli!
schön dass du hingefunden hast, ich glaube ich hatte nicht zu viel versprochen in deinem anderen thread. 
die idee einer zweiten gruppe für einsteiger hatte ich auch schon erwogen, aber dazu müsste man erstmal die trailkenntnisse der jungs anzapfen, und das heisst dann wahrscheinlich doch erstmal mitfahren...
aber ich wäre mit sicherheit dabei, wenn ich wieder soweit bin.

bis dahin 

derherrderringel


----------



## BolbyM (6. Mai 2009)

Wo seid ihr denn gefahren? Und wie weit seid ihr gefahren? Mir war nicht bewusst, dass es da in der gegend tolle Strecken gibt...


----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Jungs erstmal durch das Bergedorfer Gehölz und dann am Geesthang nach Geesthacht gefahren.


----------



## rockriderSH (6. Mai 2009)

Moin Männer,

tolle Resonanz !!! Danke !!! Der Geesthang stand nicht auf dem Speiseplan  Wir sind durch's Bergedorfer Gehölz, Reinbek, Wohltorf, Gut Silk, Aumühle in den Sachsenwald gefahren. Hier auf dem X-Trail bis Witzhave und wieder zurück nach Aumühle. Ich war dann platt Torsten ist dann wohl noch eine Runde um den kleinen See in Aumühle und die"Krim" (kenne ich nicht), Wohltorf, Lohe (ehemaliger Truppenübungsplatz) zurück nach Bergedorf gefahren. Wie gesagt.... Der Sachsenwald hat echt viele Trails zu bieten. Die Gründung einer zweiten Gruppe sollten wir auf jeden Fall ins Auge fassen. Herrderringel, toll das du dich zum Mitmachen bereiterklärst. Das mit den Trailkenntnissen ist bestimmt ein Punkt....aber wir können zu Anfang sicherlich auch ein wenig unseren Pfadfindergeist nutzen oder ? Also ich würde mich sehr über die Entstehung einer "Einsteigergruppe" freuen. Meldet euch, was ihr davon haltet. Eventuell können wir uns ja bald schon einmal treffen  Ich wäre 100%ig dabei.

Danke & Gruß

Olli


----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es heute um 1800?


----------



## robbitobbi (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Olli,

bei einer "Einsteigertruppe" wäre ich auch gerne dabei. 
Fahre zwar schon seit den 90ern MTB, damals auch fast täglich 50-70km, nicht unsportlich mit nem ordentlichen Schnitt (ja wie schön war die Schülerzeit  ), bin aber momentan gesundheitlich noch nicht wieder voll auf der Höhe (Nierentransplantation).
Und um wieder fit zu werden ist solche Truppe mit Sicherheit richtig. Ausserdem bringt MTB in Gesellschaft mehr Spass, mit fachsimpeln, Bierchen oder auch Käffchen.....

Falls du jetzt am WE los willst meld dich gerne, bei mir würde es Sonntag gut passen. Nur nicht zu früh, bin noch am Samstag aufm 30. von ner Freundin 

Gruss aus Bergedorf
Torben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2009)

Donnerstag 1800?


----------



## Tracer (6. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Bin auch einer von den Bergedorfern, obwohl ich in Niendorf wohne!
Wenn ihr regelmäßig mit fahrt, werdet ihr sehen, daß ihr schnell an Kondition und Fahrtechnik gewinnt!
Ausserdem sind wir alle nicht so fit wie Thorsten!
Das Schöne bei der Gruppe ist, dass man sich nach der Tour noch zum Kaffee und Kuchen trifft!
Also, wir sehen uns bei nächsten Mal!
Amicalemt
Willy


----------



## rockriderSH (7. Mai 2009)

Mensch !!!! Da habe ich wohl ins Schwarze getroffen 
Willy, vielen Dank für deine motivierenden Worte. Ich finde es toll, dass ihr auch schwächere Fahrer mitnehmen wollt.

Nun zum Thema "Neue Einsteigergruppe" !!!

Ich werde mal ein neues Thema erstellen wo wir uns dann auslassen können. Werde das Thema "Sachsenwaldpioniere" nennen.

Bis gleich 

Olli


----------

